# Ceramic coating on windows



## Pulss (Oct 21, 2018)

I bought some cheap ceramic coating from ebay(9h mr.fix) out of curiosity, but decided not to use it on my car and went with fusso instead.

Lately iv seen a lot of people using ceramic coating on their front and side windows, they claim that it did an amazing job.

I would def do it but I decided to ask here first. What do you think ?

Thank you


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Personally, I wouldn’t use on windscreen, not sure if it’s suitable for glass, but might be worth a try on side windows ?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have Angelwax H2go on my windows, really simple application. Id would also not recommend it on the windscreen as it may make the wipers judder like mad if its not made intended for it.


----------



## Pulss (Oct 21, 2018)

Christian6984 said:


> I have Angelwax H2go on my windows, really simple application. Id would also not recommend it on the windscreen as it may make the wipers judder like mad if its not made intended for it.


Exactly what i thought about the wipers.
But at the end of one video, a guy just said, put a little bit of coating on cloth and spread it on the wiper from the top to the bottom  so then you have it both on the window and the wiper haha

I will for sure put it on the side windows tomorow


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pulss said:


> Exactly what i thought about the wipers.
> But at the end of one video, a guy just said, put a little bit of coating on cloth and spread it on the wiper from the top to the bottom  so then you have it both on the window and the wiper haha
> 
> I will for sure put it on the side windows tomorow


Let us know how you get on and how it holds up just out of interest. I have seen a video about Gyeon View about applying it to wipers so not totally unheard of but with this stuff being for paint it may well in the same manner. I suspect that the window would need a compound to get it off if it is like most others.

dont know if this helps...


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Gtechniq G1 is designed for glass, applied some to my windows a long time ago and rain runs up the windscreen as you drive at reasonable speeds. Similar to RainX but much more durable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pulss (Oct 21, 2018)

I just applied a coating on rear and side windows. Will post tomorow how does it look and how it reacts to water. 

I was kinda scared to apply it on a windshield first so I will wait to see how this goes first haha.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pulss said:


> I just applied a coating on rear and side windows. Will post tomorow how does it look and how it reacts to water.
> 
> I was kinda scared to apply it on a windshield first so I will wait to see how this goes first haha.


Weird thing I've always found with these coatings was if there was any wiper judder or skipping why it seems to affect the front windscreen but not the single wiper rear


----------



## Pulss (Oct 21, 2018)

Christian6984 said:


> Weird thing I've always found with these coatings was if there was any wiper judder or skipping why it seems to affect the front windscreen but not the single wiper rear


Hmm interesting.. 

Well, i removed rear wiper so i won't find out, but now I'm scared to apply to to the windshield because of judders or skipping haha. And this thing is hard to take off.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pulss said:


> Hmm interesting..
> 
> Well, i removed rear wiper so i won't find out, but now I'm scared to apply to to the windshield because of judders or skipping haha. And this thing is hard to take off.


generally the windscreen ones, id imagine a whizz over with the machine polisher and some compound would remove them, but i guess its a bit unknown with this type of product, as i saw in the video i posted we get little in the way of instructions or support.

If i was going to find out myself what it takes to remove it, i would start by either trying to remove it from a section on the car or apply it to say a garage window and then once cured try and remove.

The front windscreen is a tricky thing for example... I found i my windscreen felt a little grabby the other day after a wash and i love the benefit of a coated windscreen as feel you can see much better especially at night but it was causing the wipers to skip which can be a little distracting also. I tried to re-assure myself it wouldn't be the wipers as they are from the previous fiesta and about 4 months old prior to it being written off (this car came with oversized aero wipers that where damaging the rubber surrounding trim to the glass) hence i switched them before it got taken away.

I tried one of the aero wipers that was lying around the garage, reduced the judder but didn't entirely stop it and because i only had one it was hard to make a call on it. The Angelwax H2go was applied properly a matter of weeks before and the last car never seemed to have the same issue, which is when you start questioning wiper arm angle, or wear in the springs, arms, motor etc etc, but in between buying it and fitting my non aero wipers and before applying H2go never had any judder. So tried a trick from having G1 previously applied. Got some C2v3 and applied and buffed and not had a bit of judder since.

Unfortunately some cars seem to suffer with it and some don't, could be one of many many things that causes it in each individual case. So wouldn't be trying it on the windscreen until id know i can remove it if needs be


----------



## Pulss (Oct 21, 2018)

Yeah exactly, as Iv seen here, opinions are divided on coating the windscreen. Some people say its amazing, some say they will never ever again put it on their car because it was pain in the ass. So for now I will not use it on windscreen.

But as I said, I applied it to the rear and side windows and damn it looks amazing haha
I was driving home from work, then I looked at the right side and said 'why the hell is my window open'. Moment after I realized that window is closed but it was so clean that I thought it's not there hahaha. I love it for now. Can't wait for some more rain and colder temperatures so I can let you know how it behaves.

Here is a short video of how it reacts with water. Love it


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pulss said:


> Yeah exactly, as Iv seen here, opinions are divided on coating the windscreen. Some people say its amazing, some say they will never ever again put it on their car because it was pain in the ass. So for now I will not use it on windscreen.
> 
> But as I said, I applied it to the rear and side windows and damn it looks amazing haha
> I was driving home from work, then I looked at the right side and said 'why the hell is my window open'. Moment after I realized that window is closed but it was so clean that I thought it's not there hahaha. I love it for now. Can't wait for some more rain and colder temperatures so I can let you know how it behaves.
> ...


Looks to be doing a decent job and agree when in town and there are lights everywhere just being able to see through side windows clearly makes life so much easier. Certainly notice the difference when driving other peoples cars.
I know Gtechniq G1 had a certain ability to prevent frost hardening as much to the windscreen, didnt stop it entirely but seemed to help. Not so much of an issue now as that was when i had a Clio and now have the Fiesta with the quickclear screen


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Pulss said:


> Here is a short video of how it reacts with water. Love it


Nice beading but that's not the ceramic you're seeing. Glass can do amazing things with water by just being properly cleaned and maintained.

The only part where ceramic may be useful is longevity of that behaviour.

Here's a window that's been clayed, hand polished and sealed with Carlack 69:

https://streamable.com/s/ehuf5/jauyth


----------

